# Prognova & estrofem



## Mee Mee (Jun 24, 2010)

I have stupidly ran out of progynova but have still got plenty of estrofem from a previous cycle. I should be taking 4 tablets a day. Can I used the estrofem until I get my repeat prescription? Both lots of meds are 2mg. I will also email my clinic to check. Thanks x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Both drugs contain estradiol as the active ingredient however they are different salts. To all intents and purposes they are the same but your clinic are better placed to advise as they have devised the treatment protocol for you. Have they been in tough?


----------



## Mee Mee (Jun 24, 2010)

Thankyou for the reply - clinic emailed me back and said I can take estrofem so mini panics over! Thanks again x


----------

